# TOO CLOSE ?



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I had a multi-purpose reason to go to Livingston yesterday, one of which was to get out in the boat. It was probably 1 PM when I got on the water for a short fishing trip. I arrived at the Lump, and could not see another boat. I circled around a few minutes, and found what I thought was a school of fish on the depth finder and threw the buoy over to mark them. Next I used my electric to hold my position while I made a few casts. Four casts, 4 fish, so time to anchor. Another boat was pulling in as I caught the last couple of fish. Now there is another boat in sight on the 86,000 acre lake. The Lump, which is a large submerged hump, had my boat and now the one other. The other boat ask me if I was doing any good as I dropped my anchor, and I replied that yes the fish were here. They answered that they had caught fish here this morning. From where they anchored, I guess telling me they had caught fish here this morning meant they were here first, and so could anchor where they chose. The attached picture shows my buoy and their boat. Did they get too close? One of the men in the boat very quickly hooked onto my buoy with his lure. I did not say anything negative, and I did not even glare at them; I just picked up my buoy and left. Perspective is hard to tell in a photograph, but they were about 15 feet from my buoy. Did they anchor too close?


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

I'd say that if you have to worry about second hand smoke........ then yes they anchored too close.


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Some people have no idea about things like that. They just want to snug up as close as possible because you found fish. You handled it better than I would have so hats off.


----------



## Corey270 (May 18, 2009)

Seems to me that you were actually there first...if they leave, that spot is fair game. And besides, there are many other places to fish on the lake. Alot of people dont care, but I was always taught to be courteous and go find another place to fish if someone was in your spot...I would say yes they are too close


----------



## aFishinigo (May 12, 2009)

Way to close, My hats off to you i would have handled that situation very poorly. I cant stand POTLICKERS. That lake is too big to sit right on top of someones bouy.


----------



## OL' LUNGBUSTER (Mar 3, 2008)

Yep....too close. You can see every detail of their outfits and facial expressions. If they'd asked to get some the action then i guess that's okay...but until u okay it...then it's too close and they're being disrespectful to you.


----------



## CmackR56 (May 30, 2009)

I feel ya, I was fishing about 25 feet from my buoy the other day and had some asshat come troll between me and my buoy, the bozo caught a fish and then started trolling around me in a figure 8 coming between me and my buoy every pass. Its not like I had set up in his trolling lane or anything. I had found the fish, with no one within a half mile of me and he was running on plane and saw me catching fish and shut down & started trolling right on top of me. That's the reason I don't normally fish the weekends here on Livingston........


----------



## slimyhand (May 3, 2009)

Yes, that's waaaaaaayyy toooooo close. I guess when you get older, the testosterone levels lower a bit. I'm telling you right now, at 27, mine's still pretty high and I definitely would've said something!! I'm usually a nice guy but like afishinigo said, I can't stand potlickers. Kudos on the calmness WBF!!


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Good to see some reports from you Don, I think you should of used the red fuming dot icon though. You said they hooked your bouy, did they keep it? I went to lake Conroe monday and trolled around my old haunts but man has that lake changed in 15 years. No not even a bite so I pulled out the tube and drug the kids around till they cried uncle. I'm gonna have to call you up pretty quick so you can help me requalify on freshwater slabbing. Oh yea, good report and that guy in the back looks like the pic I saw in the post office a long time ago.


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

Yes to dang close, You did handle it right.


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

Yep.....way too close.........


----------



## flounderchaser (Aug 20, 2005)

That reminds me of Seawolf Park in November! "Uh sir can you get your elbow off of my sandwich?" Been there done that...I definitely don't fish weekends either.


----------



## ML56 (Dec 30, 2008)

So sad that situations like that are so common, public water means you have to tolerate it.-Mike


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

Too close but you knew that. I would have probably told the driver they could have gotten closer to the bouy if they had tried real hard.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

The "too close" perspective is heavily modified by a pretty girl in a bikini. Since I don't see any in the pic, I vote too close.
SS


----------



## workorfish (Sep 5, 2007)

*great minds think alike*



shadslinger said:


> The "too close" perspective is heavily modified by a pretty girl in a bikini. Since I don't see any in the pic, I vote too close.
> SS


 Funny, I laughed when I first saw the pic. But, handled well. At the very least, I would have taken my buoy and left - unless the scenary in the other boat was worth it.


----------



## GOT EM' (Oct 15, 2008)

yall should have just all fished with each other


----------



## Shotgun Slim (Jun 9, 2009)

Tell em next time they can just ride with you and save gas. Just kidding....that is a bit too close unless they have a scantily clad vixen on board.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

How far away were you from that buoy. Young people dont have any respect on the water. Again that is why we have multiple spots. I try to avoid putting any buoys out for that reason. Just try to anchor upwind and keep lettin enough rope out till you get on em.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

For years now I have been thinking about a new kind of buoy, one that looks like a dead 1.5 lb catfish. There are enough of them floating around that no one would pay it any mind.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Way too close without an invite to move in on you. 
I have invited folks to anchor close when I am on fish if I'm ready to go or especially if they are seniors like me or have little kids wanting get their string stretched.
I had a dude pickup one of my buoys about a week ago and take off with it. He was close enough that I was worried about my anchor line. 
Last Sunday a trolling boat did hang a #12 Gold Pet spoon on my anchor rope. In that wind I was not about to pull up since I had made three attempts to get a solid anchor set. I got the spoon. Shame it did not break above the diver.
SS I like the idea of a Trojan buoy disguised as a dead fish. Wonder if I could come up with a buoy I.E.D. maybe a exploding buoy full of cheese stink bait.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

I hace been known to put a dummy bouy or two out and they flock to em.


----------



## Andy_Holland_25 (Aug 8, 2007)

That is to close...


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Too close, yes for sure.. but not surprising or at all unusual these days.


----------



## Rather-b-fishin (May 13, 2009)

fishinganimal said:


> I hace been known to put a dummy bouy or two out and they flock to em.


That's hillarious man. I'll have to try that sometime

My take for what it's worth:

If you throw a bouy out in my mind that is a decleration of ownership on a particular spot for a radius of a maybe a couple boat lengths 360 deg around that bouy.

Now, if there wasn't a bouy there I feel that it was borderline too close for everyday WB fishing. Fishing for black bass- definitely too close.

I probably would have done the same thing...Just stare at them and not say much if anything at all. I might cast my jig over there to annoy them.


----------



## A Draper (Aug 14, 2007)

Similar situation has happened just about every where I've fished at some point or another. This spring my fishing partner had a neighboring boats lure land in his lap. Fishing off anchored off the POC jetty last fall, had a guy consistently cast withing 4' of where my line entered the water file I verically jigged for redfish.


----------



## Northsider (Feb 19, 2008)

I vote way too close and you handled that very well might I add, way better than I would. I get to fuming when folks get that close to me without an invite.


----------



## chino2379 (Apr 6, 2009)

Yeah they were too close, way to close. I fish off of a kayak, and I can tell there are a lot of people in PB's that will see you fishing and instead of burning through the channel they will burn right through the shoreline that you are fishing. Some of them will around. Next time you go out, keep you a rod and reel rigged up with about 5 ounces of weight on it and if someone gets too close then just started casting towards them and guarantee that they will get the point.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I have to admit, I enjoy catching fish while others do not, so the whole move in on you thing is just a humor highlight to the day on the water for me.
However it gets to a point where common sense and consideration for others is so violated that you want to send 1 oz slab over with a vengeance. 
It's just fishing though, and we go to enjoy it, despite inconsiderate others. 
I try to "shine it on" but it gets hard to do with inconsiderate people.
That is when I put my skills to work, I go find fish somewhere else based on the pattern that is holding fish where everybody else is. 
I use my white bass 101 skills to hopefully find some willing white bass away from the crowd. 
Then I can forget every other problem in my life and enjoy catching fish. That is why we go.
SS


----------



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

no....looks like they got where the fish where at....he he he........that was my old saying "guess i ll throw a marker to show everybody where the fish are at".
had it been me....i would have anchor right next to it and very nice picked it up for ya. 
come on i am joking...
actually whitebassfisher you fished by me one day. I was out there with your son. He was wearing them out....had a really good point. And I told him so.....I moved my boat around and got next to his....but out of his range. There are ways of getting close to...but not on top of the next boat. I like boats to get around mine if they know what they are doing .
hang on.....lets give the guy a break.....i know what happened....it happened to me before...so i am guilty. I was looking for my special spot on depth finder.....not really looking for markers or such, mainly watching for certain terrains. Finally get anchored, and low and behold theres a marker....oh a little more than that off the side of my boat. Son of a gun....yea I pulled anchor. didn't see anythink on depth finder anyway.
hey whitebassfisher wait till you see the next trick...i ve already seen it and had it happen to me. They throw out about 3 or 4 markers in different areas......then kinda troll around all of them. Had one with 2 markers out the other day...so I hit a little hump he had missed and started to wear them out. you got it ...he made circles around his markers and me. I generally quit using markers....just for that reason.


----------



## megafish (Mar 5, 2007)

On Sunday , We were ambushing them on the trolling motor we didnt have a problem with the deck boats getting close because the wind was up and about impossible to hold on anchor!I dont get upset if someone likes where I Fish ,time to find some more fish! I enjoy the challenge.I dont get mad I learned getting even was BETTER!!!!!


----------



## Ditto (Apr 18, 2005)

They are too close. I don't mind if someone slides in and starts jigging around an area that I'm fishing. It really ticks me off when they troll back and forth in the area. 

I use trolling as a method to find the fish but I prefer to catch them by jigging.


----------

